# Super Bowl



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I can honestly say I don't care who wine BUT that was the best half time show I have seen.


----------



## JordanPond (Feb 5, 2012)

Madona did a nice job. Almost too good. Was she lip syncing? Did you see her stumble during the "grand stand" portion of the show?


----------



## Redtrk (Feb 5, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Well I can honestly say I don't care who wine BUT that was the best half time show I have seen.



I totally agree on the halftime show Dan. Madonna was great along with the rest. We loved the choreography.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 5, 2012)

Quite the quick changes going on there.

I liked the M&M commercial with Ms. Brown and Red! LMFAO for sure. Wiggle, Wiggle, Wiggle, Yeah Yeah!


----------



## Redtrk (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah the M & M was great and we also liked the Doritos's commercial with the dog burying the cats tags.


----------



## JordanPond (Feb 5, 2012)

I hope I can move that well when I'm Modanna's age.... Hmmm, I think its too late. More wine?


----------



## Flem (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratulations to the New York Giants!! Great game.


----------



## Redtrk (Feb 6, 2012)

Flem said:


> Congratulations to the New York Giants!! Great game.



+1 to the Giants.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 6, 2012)

Worst halftime show ever.

Madonna is NOT IN ANY WAY football related.

Happy that the Giants beat the no-longer-allowed-to-tape-the-opposition Pats. It's not so easy when you don't know what the defense is going to do before the play...


----------



## Rocky (Feb 6, 2012)

Congratulations to the Giants and their fans. The game went just like I told my Grandsons. I said, if it is close at the half, the Giants win in the last two minutes. If not, the Patriots win. They are both Patriots (Brady) fans and thought that I had blasphemed. When the game was over, Anthony said, "How did you know that, Pap?" I always tell them, "Pap knows everything." (My problem is, I don't have total recall!)


----------



## harleydmn (Feb 6, 2012)

DoctorCAD said:


> Worst halftime show ever.
> 
> Madonna is NOT IN ANY WAY football related.
> 
> Happy that the Giants beat the no-longer-allowed-to-tape-the-opposition Pats. It's not so easy when you don't know what the defense is going to do before the play...



I thought she put on a great show.

Maybe you were happy with Janet Jackson, none of them are football relate, they are performers, and I think it was a good performance


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 6, 2012)

Madonna was lip syncing and i thought the flips she was doing had a geriatric quality to them..... the voice IS incredibily good

Congrats to the Giants....Pats had one big big non-call go their way and the Giants had that grounding call go their way...funny thing from a numbers standpoint it radically shifted the entire game....instead of being 21-17 it would have been 19-17 before the end allowing for a field goal need...also the ensuing 7 pts for the Giants would be in question.....overall a fascinating game to watch and credit once again Bill Parcells...the man who made me decide to become a season ticket holder....Coughlin, who I love and Belicheck are in a way...his progeny...shame he was NOT voted into the Hall the other day....but Curtis Martin has asked Bill to be his presenter at the Hall...Martin is class all the way

anyway, we could not have asked for a better game from all vantages points


----------



## grapeman (Feb 6, 2012)

DoctorCAD said:


> Worst halftime show ever.
> 
> Madonna is NOT IN ANY WAY football related.


 

When was the last Super Bowl Halftime show that was football related? I don't recall any myself in the last 20 or so if ever!???


----------



## joea132 (Feb 6, 2012)

AlFulchino said:


> Madonna was lip syncing and i thought the flips she was doing had a geriatric quality to them..... the voice IS incredibily good
> 
> Congrats to the Giants....Pats had one big big non-call go their way and the Giants had that grounding call go their way...funny thing from a numbers standpoint it radically shifted the entire game....instead of being 21-17 it would have been 19-17 before the end allowing for a field goal need...also the ensuing 7 pts for the Giants would be in question.....overall a fascinating game to watch and credit once again Bill Parcells...the man who made me decide to become a season ticket holder....Coughlin, who I love and Belicheck are in a way...his progeny...shame he was NOT voted into the Hall the other day....but Curtis Martin has asked Bill to be his presenter at the Hall...Martin is class all the way
> 
> anyway, we could not have asked for a better game from all vantages points



Nothing like getting fantastic box numbers and having a safety in the first quarter!!! Screwed me up first thing


----------



## robie (Feb 6, 2012)

There have been only two times I have rooted for the Giants - their last two super bowls. I am glad they won. It was a good game.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 6, 2012)

Good/great game for sure. Impressed that a team won that had only 9 wins during the regular season. Never have been a "Brady" fan or Pats fan espcially after the Videogate fiasco.

Thought the half time show while very professionally/slickly produced, was pretty much a snooze fest. Watching a 53 yr old trying her hardest to look and act 25 yrs younger was really sad, especially when she needed someone to help hold her upside down with her cartwheels......

The entire thing was nothing more than a cheesey promo for her new album available Tuesday in stores everywhere..........


----------



## JohnT (Feb 6, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Good/great game for sure. Impressed that a team won that had only 9 wins during the regular season. Never have been a "Brady" fan or Pats fan espcially after the Videogate fiasco.
> 
> Thought the half time show while very professionally/slickly produced, was pretty much a snooze fest. Watching a 53 yr old trying her hardest to look and act 25 yrs younger was really sad, especially when she needed someone to help hold her upside down with her cartwheels......
> 
> The entire thing was nothing more than a cheesey promo for her new album available Tuesday in stores everywhere..........



That was mostly due to injuries. Toward the playoffs, the roster began filling up again. 

I am a di-hard Giants fan. My voice is completely shot from shouting at the TV. 
I thought it funny that the winning touchdown in the game was made A$$ First!

I though that the show was just OK. I know that she was lip-sync the entire time. Kind of a let down since I know that the Stones, Blackeyed Peas, and Paul McArtney add performed live. All she really did was dance around. What a shame.


----------



## UBB (Feb 6, 2012)

Best Super Bowl half time show ever was IMO, Price several years back.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm thinkin you meant to say "the artist formally known as "Price".....


----------



## Sirs (Feb 6, 2012)

I didn't know Ray Price did a half time show is he still alive even??


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 6, 2012)

grapeman said:


> When was the last Super Bowl Halftime show that was football related? I don't recall any myself in the last 20 or so if ever!???



Tom Petty!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't see how having a few clips of a game in the background is really a football theme. Let's just share some wine and watch a good game.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 6, 2012)

"Never have been a "Brady" fan or Pats fan espcially after the Videogate fiasco."

being from up here we here more discussion as would any person local to their area

i would state this unequivocally....that as people...Kraft and Brady are more than you could ever expect as generous and as real in person as in the media.....

as to the much talked about video spying....recall if you will when in grade school and you saw some one throw a spit ball so you shot one back.....more often than not it is the last shooter that the teacher sees......i cannot say how i know this....but i can categorically state that there was a tit for tat going on....and a challenge of how one team felt even if you knew what was going on we would beat you..it got out of hand and one team got spiteful....and an ownership change had something to do with it all

it was not all as it seemed....i recall Miguel Tejada being accused of giving signals to fellow Caribbean players on opposing teams...in this case it was a cultural thing and the teams and organizations had no idea it was going on for a while...but players knew and seethed...in the NFL..they DID know...it blew up and the Pats and at least one other team were dealt with because it presnets huge image issues...and image is more important than jock egos

now i am getting going on baseball too...that's a whole other subject that has its own issues that would shock you

anyways...football won yesterday...it is the premier sport currently in America and they deserve that status and congrats to one of the best men in football...Tom Coughlin!!!!!!


PS Brady needs to give a verbal spanking to his over the top wife. ence


----------



## n2tazmania (Feb 6, 2012)

JohnT said:


> I thought it funny that the winning touchdown in the game was made A$$ First!



I thought that was the funniest move in the whole game. "Gotta stop!!! Gotta stop!!! Oh dang. Couldn't stop that padonka donk!!!!"


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 6, 2012)

havent heard much talk anywhere of teh national Anthem....always a favorite moment for me...i thought Kelly Clarkson did a terrific job...wonderful voice and a respectful heartfelt rendition...also Blake Shelton and wife Miranda Lambert did a nice rendition of their song as well


----------

